
Looking for a shell language meant to be programmed - 0xc001
I remember one being posted on here a while back, but I&#x27;d be open to any shell that&#x27;s meant to be programmed.<p>The Dilemma:
It&#x27;s easy to start writing bash commands idly to do simple things, but when you want to wrap functionality into a library or program, bash is terrible and unmaintainable.<p>A shell language is designed to allow you to execute commands one-by-one on the command line and see their results easily. It&#x27;s useful for small scripts, but anything large become unwieldy quickly.<p>A programming language allows you to create large readable and maintainable libraries. But using programming languages as an interactive shell is tough, while the functionality is all there, it&#x27;s tough to access, and doesn&#x27;t have the luxuries of autocomplete and other features, and the syntax isn&#x27;t forgiving.<p>A shell language that is meant for programming would combine the best of these two and allow a programmer to just spin up a shell and test stuff and eventually wrap all of the shell commands they had tested out into a library.<p>Does anyone know of any languages like this? Established, or in-development?
======
cimmanom
Have you tried ipython?

